
Jsm – lightweight, embedded JVM stats monitor - ado_gump
https://github.com/AdoHe/jsm
======
ado_gump
jsm is a lightweight, embedded JVM stats library, which we use in our Java
applications. If you are looking for such tool, please give a try.

